# When is it too many?



## jkd friend (Jul 22, 2007)

When it time grab a weapon or call it quits for the number of opponents? I know it may be different for a individual but in general for a beginner to intermediate student in jkd.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2007)

IMO, even if you're outnumbered by 2 to 1 at the minimum... and there's an escape route... RUN! JKD's founder said the body's greatest weapon is the mind. Use it! Look for _any_ possible means of escape and utilize it to the best of your ability. 
My (eldest) brother taught me this important tip; there's no such thing as a fair fight. In my experience I've found that he's been right more times than I care to think about or able to count on one hand. 
What weapon(s), if nothing you got on your person; i.e. keys, mini-mag, personal folders (knives...duh), is available then scan the ground and immediate area (within 5-10 feet... because that's probably as far as you're gonna be able to get) and find what makes a useful club, broken 2X4, busted up pallet slats, broken bottles or preferably unbroken ones, pipes, *whatever*! When you're attacked on the streets ... honor, fair-play goes right out the fricken window! Your *life* is in danger... period! What value do you put on your (or your S.O.'s) life? Then defend it for what it's worth. 
Yes, absolutely yes, use your training and every trick in the book you've learned and then some. But cheat, cheat good, cheat bad... whatever. Incapacitate whomever is attacking you and get the hell out and call the police. If you're being attacked by more than two or three then everything goes out the window and you get thirsty for blood... because that's what they're after... yours! You go for theirs! Again use your training, stay calm as possible, use whatever you can to help you get through it and (again) get the hell out of there.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 22, 2007)

jkd friend said:


> When it time grab a weapon or call it quits for the number of opponents? I know it may be different for a individual but in general for a beginner to intermediate student in jkd.


When there's one person to fight for real.

If it's a real fight, assume they will be armed.  So look to arm yourself.  If there are two -- look for the third and fourth.  

After all, in a real fight, the only rule is to WIN.  Do whatever is necessary to do so.

Or, to put it another way...  When I'm working, we like to always have at least one more cop than bad guys when it's time to arrest someone.  (Doesn't always happen -- but it's what we like.)  We tend to use "a little more" force then they are using against us; if you're hitting me with empty hands, I may use my baton, pepper spray, or taser.  If you're using a stick -- I'm using a gun.  Rule 1 in law enforcement is very simple: Go home at the end of the tour.


----------



## g-bells (Aug 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> IMO, even if you're outnumbered by 2 to 1 at the minimum... and there's an escape route... RUN! JKD's founder said the body's greatest weapon is the mind. Use it! Look for _any_ possible means of escape and utilize it to the best of your ability.
> My (eldest) brother taught me this important tip; there's no such thing as a fair fight. In my experience I've found that he's been right more times than I care to think about or able to count on one hand.
> What weapon(s), if nothing you got on your person; i.e. keys, mini-mag, personal folders (knives...duh), is available then scan the ground and immediate area (within 5-10 feet... because that's probably as far as you're gonna be able to get) and find what makes a useful club, broken 2X4, busted up pallet slats, broken bottles or preferably unbroken ones, pipes, *whatever*! When you're attacked on the streets ... honor, fair-play goes right out the fricken window! Your *life* is in danger... period! What value do you put on your (or your S.O.'s) life? Then defend it for what it's worth.
> Yes, absolutely yes, use your training and every trick in the book you've learned and then some. But cheat, cheat good, cheat bad... whatever. Incapacitate whomever is attacking you and get the hell out and call the police. If you're being attacked by more than two or three then everything goes out the window and you get thirsty for blood... because that's what they're after... yours! You go for theirs! Again use your training, stay calm as possible, use whatever you can to help you get through it and (again) get the hell out of there.


 
Ditto


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 6, 2007)

jkd friend said:


> When it time grab a weapon or call it quits for the number of opponents? I know it may be different for a individual but in general for a beginner to intermediate student in jkd.


 
Call it quits if you can; grab a weapon if you can't.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> IMO, even if you're outnumbered by 2 to 1 at the minimum... and there's an escape route... RUN! JKD's founder said the body's greatest weapon is the mind. Use it! Look for _any_ possible means of escape and utilize it to the best of your ability.
> My (eldest) brother taught me this important tip; there's no such thing as a fair fight. In my experience I've found that he's been right more times than I care to think about or able to count on one hand.
> What weapon(s), if nothing you got on your person; i.e. keys, mini-mag, personal folders (knives...duh), is available then scan the ground and immediate area (within 5-10 feet... because that's probably as far as you're gonna be able to get) and find what makes a useful club, broken 2X4, busted up pallet slats, broken bottles or preferably unbroken ones, pipes, *whatever*! When you're attacked on the streets ... honor, fair-play goes right out the fricken window! Your *life* is in danger... period! What value do you put on your (or your S.O.'s) life? Then defend it for what it's worth.
> Yes, absolutely yes, use your training and every trick in the book you've learned and then some. But cheat, cheat good, cheat bad... whatever. Incapacitate whomever is attacking you and get the hell out and call the police. If you're being attacked by more than two or three then everything goes out the window and you get thirsty for blood... because that's what they're after... yours! You go for theirs! Again use your training, stay calm as possible, use whatever you can to help you get through it and (again) get the hell out of there.


Well said. 

All is fair in love and war

B


----------

